# OK, kiddies........



## Gold Ranger (Dec 27, 2016)

What did everybody get for Christmas?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2016)

My big item.. A new 42'' tool box.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2016)

Got a bunch of clothes and some UGA gear, but was most tickled with my Bubba Blade.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 27, 2016)

Clothes, UGA Corn Hole Set, Spyderco Paramilitary 2, Shoes.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 27, 2016)

Coal........again


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Coal........again



Quit cheering for those nasty Gators and Santa might be nicer.. There is a reason his suit is Red and not Orange.. Even though he's flying around with a herd of deer during hunting season..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2016)

Clothes, a couple of books, a cell phone dry bag and some DVD's.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2016)

I got a new girlfriend. Found her while scouting a new spot for the sports forum lunch.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2016)

New smoker, hip waders new chest waders (old ones leaking) and a new pair of boots and a couple of books.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 27, 2016)

I gots me a drone.  Look out nekkid ladies!!!!!!!!


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 27, 2016)

A Gators hoodie, t-shirt, hat and r-tic tumbler along with a few blu-ray movies, a couple Five Finger Death Punch cd's and a couple books.

Oh, and my wife got me a Winchester Model 70 Featherweight in .270, I musta been good at some point...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I got a new girlfriend. Found her while scouting a new spot for the sports forum lunch.



Look Thug, we are not holding a Forum Lunch in a South Ga field.. Look somewhere else!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 27, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> New smoker, hip waders new chest waders (old ones leaking) and a new pair of boots and a couple of books.



Nothing wrong with the waders Jeff. I was FINALLY able to find a pair that would fit my 8 yr old so he was pumped and we went trout fishing in the rain yesterday. It was hard for me to get him out of the river to go home!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Dec 27, 2016)

biggdogg said:


> A Gators hoodie, t-shirt, hat and r-tic tumbler along with a few blu-ray movies, a couple Five Finger Death Punch cd's and a couple books.
> 
> Oh, and my wife got me a Winchester Model 70 Featherweight in .270, I musta been good at some point...



You will like that rifle in .270. I have the same one circa 95. Very flat shooting rifle.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 27, 2016)

Range finder,  ratchet wrench sets, Cologne,  clothes,  gift cards,  and a personalized  UT tumbler/thermos


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> My big item.. A new 42'' tool box.



Like you know how to fix something.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Quit cheering for those nasty Gators and Santa might be nicer.. There is a reason his suit is Red and not Orange.. Even though he's flying around with a herd of deer during hunting season..


That's SEC east champ Gators to you 


SpotandStalk said:


> I got a new girlfriend. Found her while scouting a new spot for the sports forum lunch.


She was attracted to yo........Yeti 
I'll bet your boyfriend # 18 this year alone.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2016)

bullgator said:


> She was attracted to yo........Yeti
> I'll bet your boyfriend # 18 this year alone.



Nope she's only had one boyfriend, in highschool, and he was a baseball player or something. She just mentioned he never hit a homerun. 



She's mine now and I love her.  Even took her out to Krystal's after her shift.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 27, 2016)

Huh, whooda thunk you were such a romantic.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 27, 2016)

No gifts this year...watching FSU beat Michigan on Friday and Bama beat Washington on Saturday...then taking the entire family to Hawaii for three weeks...where we'll watch Bama win another championship with my two Bama grad kids.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nothing wrong with the waders Jeff. I was FINALLY able to find a pair that would fit my 8 yr old so he was pumped and we went trout fishing in the rain yesterday. It was hard for me to get him out of the river to go home!



My son grew so fast he would use hand me down waders every year. He's 16 and got his first pair on Christmas. He said finally I have a pair that doesn't leak... he's had some cold mornings duck hunting....


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 28, 2016)

alphachief said:


> No gifts this year...watching FSU beat Michigan on Friday and Bama beat Washington on Saturday...then taking the entire family to Hawaii for three weeks...where we'll watch Bama win another championship with my two Bama grad kids.


Sounds awful


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Like you know how to fix something.



Oh, I can fix lot's of things.. I just don't do it for a living anymore.. I prefer to tell other people what to do now..


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I got a new girlfriend. Found her while scouting a new spot for the sports forum lunch.



How is he/she recovering from the surgery?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> How is he/she recovering from the surgery?





She can now use both bathrooms..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 28, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Like you know how to fix something.



It's for him to live in.  His wife said the dogs have a dog box, so.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> It's for him to live in.  His wife said the dogs have a dog box, so.......



Pffftt.. I have multiple floors to pick from in my house.. I prefer my basement anyway.. She can have the rest of the house..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pffftt.. I have multiple floors to pick from in my house.. I prefer my basement anyway.. She can have the rest of the house..







That has a basement.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> That has a basement.



My basement has more sq footage and 12 foot ceilings....


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> My basement has more sq footage and 12 foot ceilings....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


>



Hey, I'm not the one who posted a pic of a trailer.. I just told you the truth..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey, I'm not the one who posted a pic of a trailer.. I just told you the truth..



No problem.  I'm happy for ya.  I like seeing good folks do good.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> No problem.  I'm happy for ya.  I like seeing good folks do good.



how do you know hes good folk.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> No problem.  I'm happy for ya.  I like seeing good folks do good.



How do you know I'm good? I may be a serial UT Vol killer.. 



Matthew6 said:


> how do you know hes good folk.




Being a Dawg helps!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> How do you know I'm good? I may be a serial UT Vol killer..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was wondering where 4x4 went


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> How do you know I'm good? I may be a serial UT Vol killer..



Is that bad?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 28, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> how do you know hes good folk.



Because he helps you find your teeth in the morning.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Was wondering where 4x4 went



He's just doing the typical Vol migration after a disappointing season.. He'll be back this summer to tell us how the Vols are back.. Like you did all summer, only to have the East ripped out of your hands..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Because he helps you find your teeth in the morning.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> How is he/she recovering from the surgery?



She's fine....Said some lawyer down in Lowndes county paid for and took care of her afterwards. 



Said he was a really good guy until after the surgery. Then he hated the fact she "changed" on him.


----------

